# Curved scissors



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if these scissors are any good as there on offer and I love a good bargain http://www.christiesdirect.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=549


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I have 2 pairs of curved scissors a small pair and a longer pair, I like them as they follow the contours of the body/leg etc. its down to your own preference.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

i use them on the girls, makes it easier to trim ears and legs.


----------

